

What's Wrong with 19 Year Old Developers - unfoldedorigami
http://mattballdesign.com/blog/2008/02/20/the-forgotten-delicious/

======
daniel-cussen
He could have made the text a little bigger, but he has a point about guys our
age having trouble sticking to things. Of course, the implication is to make
less ambitious projects that will get completed within attention span.

------
kajecounterhack
I'm 17, and I agree wholeheartedly. I think I've started at least 7 or 8
projects but have yet to follow through with any of them. I also believe that
another reason for that is that when you're young, you dream a lot about many
things. Yeaaah.

Then theres the "life" factor... (geek = no life? not necessarily true) but
really there isn't an unlimited quantity of daylight hours to code. Rather,
there is an unlimited quantity of nighttime hours.

------
zaidf
There is nothing wrong with starting many projects. If anything, that IS a
major strength of a good hacker!

The harder question is when do you know which project to run with? That might
have as much to do with luck and maturity.

Zuckerberg almost dropped the facebook; youtube guys had very poor response to
first version of youtube but they kept going.

------
cellis
I was once a 19 year old dev... i turn 21 next month :( ... on the flip side,
i'm finally sticking to _one_ project.

